# I miss Code Monkeys so much it was great!:((description in the lin



## Magickitty (Feb 9, 2012)

I signed this and you should too for the sake of saving this precious and undoubtly awesome show!!!:3
And if you don't like it then theres an arrow or back button in your browser that you're more then welcome to press.

http://www.petitiono...2/petition.html


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 9, 2012)

Online petitions do nothing.

If the show was cancelled, then it's cancelled. Not much a bunch of people signing a digital petition will change.


----------



## Magickitty (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah I know that now...-_-


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

G4 is busy being stupid right now, I doubt they have enough time to get their heads out of their own asses to make a season three for that show.
I wish they would though!  That show was the best show on G4! I still remember back when G4 was still about gamers.


----------



## Majorami (Feb 9, 2012)

If I recall correctly... wasn't that a show animated from 2D/gaming inspired sprites?

Because the show I'm thinking of that was like that description sucked. I can see why it was cancelled.


----------



## Thesolcity (Feb 9, 2012)

Majorami said:


> If I recall correctly... wasn't that a show animated from 2D/gaming inspired sprites?
> 
> *Because the show I'm thinking of that was like that description sucked.* I can see why it was cancelled.



Um...what? 

On a side note yes, it IS the show inspired with pixel people. Also no, that show was awesome.


----------



## Snowmanne (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I signed it, took me 5 seconds but I doubt the show will be renewed for a 3rd season. It's been about 4 years since the 2nd season ended.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 9, 2012)

Code what?

Never heard of it...


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 9, 2012)

its long gone, G4 it too bust trying to compete with spike tv by airing 20 hours of cops reruns, then 2 hours of cheaters, then another 2 of ninja warrior


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2012)

Code monkeys


----------



## Gahars (Feb 10, 2012)

Eh. The whole "game about game developers animated through sprites" was pretty clever, but as I remember, it wasn't actually funny; for a comedy show, that's kind of a problem. It's a shame, because I definitely think that there was potential there. 

Oh, and using Jonathon Coulton for the theme was a nice touch.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 10, 2012)

This will never come back -- it's too niche.

But I signed anyway because it is the right thing to do.


----------



## InuYasha (Feb 11, 2012)

It's a shame what they have done to the G4 channel it use to be awesome...so whoever controls their programing should be fired and shot out of a cannon into a pool of sharks,as for code monkeys some of the episodes were ok/pretty good but the bulk of them they tried to hard to be funny...


----------



## chyyran (Feb 11, 2012)

I was just watching this video:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYodWEKCuGg[/youtube]

When I saw this thread..


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 11, 2012)

InuYasha said:


> It's a shame what they have done to the G4 channel it use to be awesome...


no its a shame what they did to TechTV...


----------



## kupo3000 (Feb 11, 2012)

Todd and his crazy RPG related antics was one of the reasons I enjoyed Code Monkeys.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 11, 2012)

This has no chance of getting a 3rd season.


----------

